# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Αρρωστοφοβία... πρησμένοι αδένες...

## felitsia

Γεια σας!

Είμαι καινούρια στο forum και δεν ξέρω αν κάνω καλά που σας γράφω, όμως βρίσκομαι σε μια απελπιστική κατάσταση εδώ και 1,5 μήνα... Έπιασα έναν αδένα στο λαιμό μου και πήγα να κάνω υπέρηχο... ο γιατρός ανακάλυψε ότι όντως είχα έναν πρησμένο αδένα (όχι αυτόν που νόμιζα εγώ), τον οποίο απέδωσε σε κάποιο κρυολόγημα ή χαλασμένο δόντι... αφού όπως είπε δεν τον έβρισκε με ψηλάφιση αλλά μόνο στον υπέρηχο... Μετά από δικές μου πιέσεις μου συνέστησε να πάω να κάνω εξετάσεις αίματος (γενική) και να επισκεφτώ κι έναν παθολόγο. Λόγω έλλειψης παθολόγου επισκέφτηκα τον ΩΡΛ μου και τον παρακάλεσα να μου γράψει τις γενικές εξετάσεις αίματος καθώς και κάποιες επιπλέον για να είμαι σίγουρη. Οι εξετάσεις βγήκαν μια χαρά (πήρα τα αποτελέσματα σήμερα), αλλά αφενώς νομίζω ότι οι αδένες έχουν πρηστεί περισσότερο από πριν... αφετέρου μου 'χει καρφωθεί η ιδέα πως έχω καρκίνο στο στόμα... (πρόσφατα διαγνώστηκε ένας γνωστός της μητέρας μου και μπορεί να έχω επηρεαστεί) Μέχρι πριν από κάποια χρόνια πίστευα ότι θα πεθάνω από σκλήρυνση, όμως τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω θέμα με τους καρκίνους... παθαίνω πολύ συχνά κρίσεις πανικού, με πιάνει υστερία, έχω όλη μέρα τρελά νεύρα... οι δικοί μου προσπαθούν να με βοηθήσουν αλλά πολλές φορές με αγχώνουν περισσότερο... πάσχει κανένας άλλος από τις ίδιες φοβίες?? Τι γίνεται με τους αδένες?? Να ξανακάνω υπέρηχο??

----------


## IASWN

Και εγω τα ιδια ειχα, και εκανα εξετασεις καθε τρεις(!!!!) μηνες, υπερηχους, καρκινικους δεικτες, και χιλια αλλα δυο, χωρις ποτε να εχω κατι. Συνεχως παθαινα κρισεις, και γυριζα απο γιατρο σε γιατρο. Τελικα πηγα σε ψυχιατρο, με εβαλε σε αγωγη, και τωρα αυτα ειναι παρελθον.

----------


## claire

αφού έκανες υπέρηχο και ο γιατρός σου εξήγησε τι συμβαίνει γιατι να ξανακάνεις? οι εξετάσεις σου βγήκαν καλές οπότε μην ανησυχείς. προφανώς και έχεις επηρεαστεί από αυτό που έμαθες για τον γνωστό της μητέρας σου. προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις.

----------


## noname

Μία από τα ίδια... Υπομονή...

----------

